# How do you decide who gets supper in your house?



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

:chortle: 

Prag you suck....how can you shoot good yesterday and like crap today. That lizard of yours is changing colors....


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> :chortle:
> 
> Prag you suck....how can you shoot good yesterday and like crap today. That lizard of yours is changing colors....


I'm sick ukey: And besides, my lizard really needs a bit of stroking before it performs well. :wink:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I'm sick ukey:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> :chortle:
> 
> Prag you suck....how can you shoot good yesterday and like crap today. That lizard of yours is changing colors....


is that why your sick? 


oh and where's got lucky and where are the scores and I want some ice cream. and supper...


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Dang Lee Take that she said and fletch her some biskets and stir the gravy.

*Go get him Jr.*


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> Dang Lee Take that she said and fletch her some biskets and stir the gravy.
> 
> *Go get him Jr.*


he did fetch me some biscuits! And to make it worse, I gave him my arrows I blew out the other Saturday to fletch and renock.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Way to go, girl*

Show Prag you MEAN BUSINESS.
Missed you this weekend at Gander Mountain in Greensboro. One of these days we're going to meet each other Prag told me you couldn't get away when I asked about you. Having Prag there was OK, but Prag, Jr would have been far better:wink:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Show Prag you MEAN BUSINESS.
> Missed you this weekend at Gander Mountain in Greensboro. One of these days we're going to meet each other Prag told me you couldn't get away when I asked about you. Having Prag there was OK, but Prag, Jr would have been far better:wink:


I hate I missed you too! Prag called me about lunch and told me how he was shooting. It was all I could do to stay home after that. I wanted to be there terribly! 

Maybe we will shoot together soon.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

That is actually a frightening thought Loneeagle and Jr in the same place as me at the same time. I probably would have trouble shooting well that day.
It might be fun. I just would have to watch my back the entire time.
Sort of like double trouble. If you feel my vibe.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Well I am just happy to have some more ladies to shoot with and to keep the boys straight....

Nice to meet you LoneEagle....hope to be able to shoot with you next time and sorry you couldn't make it Jr.....check for splits in PaPaPRAG's pants....he's getting too big for them...*
.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> That is actually a frightening thought Loneeagle and Jr in the same place as me at the same time. I probably would have trouble shooting well that day.
> It might be fun. I just would have to watch my back the entire time.
> Sort of like double trouble. If you feel my vibe.


We know you can't handle more than one at a time! :wink:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Well I am just happy to have some more ladies to shoot with and to keep the boys straight....
> 
> Nice to meet you LoneEagle....hope to be able to shoot with you next time and sorry you couldn't make it Jr.....check for splits in PaPaPRAG's pants....he's getting too big for them...*
> .


Sorry to miss you too Lucky. Maybe we will cross paths again soon.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Truth is I dont want to handle it


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> Truth is I dont want to handle it


chicken??? :wink:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Jarlicker needs to be kept straight*

All of us women at a shoot together with Jarlicker would have him soooo shook up he wouldn't be able to hold his bow steady But that's ok. Let the fun begin!! 
Glad to meet you too Got Lucky. We 3 ladies will end up together at a range somewhere!! Watch Out:cheers:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> All of us women at a shoot together with Jarlicker would have him soooo shook up he wouldn't be able to hold his bow steady But that's ok. Let the fun begin!!
> Glad to meet you too Got Lucky. We 3 ladies will end up together at a range somewhere!! Watch Out:cheers:


I have to shoot with the poor thing every week. If he had to deal with another female he would drop his release!


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Ya I am just putty in your presents.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> Ya I am just putty in your presents.


I love picking with you JoeJoe! :wink:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

I just had to call your dad today and give it to him cause you took him down for a dinner run. He went from gloat to goat all in one weekend. To me that is priceless. Reminder to self dont shoot Jr. for dinner. O/k I got it.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> I just had to call your dad today and give it to him cause you took him down for a dinner run. He went from gloat to goat all in one weekend. To me that is priceless. Reminder to self dont shoot Jr. for dinner. O/k I got it.


Ya'll need to just let this thread slip on down to page 2 or 3. :wink:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Prag Know I truelly know how immotional you get. I have seen some pretty darned good mood swings out of you these last few days.
Gloat - goat back to gloat that means Thursday evening should be a good night for you. I will bring my camera. Auctions in Smithfield Friday could be dangerous though.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> Prag Know I truelly know how immotional you get. I have seen some pretty darned good mood swings out of you these last few days.
> Gloat - goat back to gloat that means Thursday evening should be a good night for you. I will bring my camera. Auctions in Smithfield Friday could be dangerous though.


I got some new bling on the lizard to show and tell at COS this Thu. Too bad 3DShooter80 won't be there to get sat down this week. If you recall, last Thu night the sit down round came down to just he & me.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Chad just knows you got his number. He just wont let you dial it yet.
Smart guy that 3dshooter.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*That's no fun*



pragmatic_lee said:


> Ya'll need to just let this thread slip on down to page 2 or 3. :wink:


Can't let this slip out of sight. It's tooooo much fun picking on you Prag


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Ya'll need to just let this thread slip on down to page 2 or 3. :wink:


Just for that I am going to bump it for a few days! Heehee, love you Diddy


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> Chad just knows you got his number. He just wont let you dial it yet.
> Smart guy that 3dshooter.


Next time it's just Chad and me on the line, I'm going to put some distance between us. He's very intimidating. :wink:



LoneEagle0607 said:


> Can't let this slip out of sight. It's tooooo much fun picking on you Prag


In the words of Charlie Brown "why's everybody always picking on me?" :sad:



Prag Jr said:


> Just for that I am going to bump it for a few days! Heehee, love you Diddy


Be careful, it's a very long walk from CoS to Firetower Road :wink:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Be careful, it's a very long walk from CoS to Firetower Road :wink:


 love you diddy!


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

bumping it just for Prag!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Prag Jr said:


> bumping it just for Prag!


Ah, you know those 4 arrows you left for me to be "fixed". Well they're all done and ready to be returned, but the "price" goes up exponentially every time this thread is bumped. :wink:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Ah, you know those 4 arrows you left for me to be "fixed". Well they're all done and ready to be returned, but the "price" goes up exponentially every time this thread is bumped. :wink:


Oh, are those the arrows that I left for you to fix after I made you go get my dinner?? Just put it on my tab!:wink:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

ohh no, getting too low!


----------

